# Burgengweg: 108 km / 3.050 Hm



## gerald_ruis (15. Mai 2008)

*Vielleicht auch eine Anregung für den ein oder anderen von euch:*

Wir haben es geschaft: 108 km und 3.050 Höhenmeter an einem Tag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Burgenweg Bergstraße verläuft über die westliche Höhenkette des Odenwaldes von Darmstadt bis zum Heidelberger Schloß und ist durchgehend mit dem Wegzeichen "blaues B" gekennzeichnet. Der Weg führt an vielen sehenswerten Burgen und Burgruinen vorbei.

Wer unseren Bericht mit Bilder anschauen will: HIER entlang!


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo !

105km an einem Tag o.k. aber 3050hm pack ich schon mal nicht an einem Tag bzw. hab ich es noch nie versucht  

Schöner Bericht ! 
Nur habe ich 2 Burgen vermisst, wobei ich nicht weiß ob sie auf dem B liegen. Oberhalb von Weinheim liegt doch die Wachenburg und rechts darunter die Windeck !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald_ruis (15. Mai 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> 105km an einem Tag o.k. aber 3050hm pack ich schon mal nicht an einem Tag bzw. hab ich es noch nie versucht
> 
> ...


 
Die Wachenburg liegt oberhalb der Ruine Windeck aber beide sind nicht direkt am Burgenweg gelegen, deshalb habe ich sie weg gelassen


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2008)

Also könnte man mit nem Schlencker *8 Burgen* besuchen !

HA ! Das kann man bestimmt nur bei uns im schönen Odenwald


----------



## gerald_ruis (15. Mai 2008)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Also könnte man mit nem Schlencker *8 Burgen* besuchen !
> 
> HA ! Das kann man bestimmt nur bei uns im schönen Odenwald


 
Glaub mir, die Burgen, die der Burgenweg streift/vorbeikommt, sind gerade genug. Viel mehr Höhenmeter habe ich nicht gebraucht  .
Aber für ne 2 Tagestour mit stopp an JEDER Burg... das ist bestimmt auch mal was interessantes 

PS: Dann kann man auch diverse Biergärten mitnehmen


----------



## Micro767 (15. Mai 2008)

Jo ! Wie gesagt ich packe keine 3000hm an einem Tag !  
Aber ich wohne ja auch fast in der Mitte der Strecke


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2008)

Wow, respekt Gerald.  

Die Tour habe ich auch schon lange vor. Mich hat bisher abgeschreckt, dass man immer wieder auf die Rhein-Ebene runter kommt und dann geht es gleich wieder steil nach oben. Ich habe allerdings mit 3600 hm gerechnet. Die hat man wohl, wenn man alle Burgen anfährt.

Sehr schöner Bericht!


----------



## Claudy (16. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Tour habe ich auch schon lange vor.....




 Andreas,

da würde ich gerne mitkommen  . 

.....sehr interessante Berichte auf der Seite des MTB Teams Sulzbach  . 

Viele Grüße aus Frankfurt,

Anke


----------



## Andreas (16. Mai 2008)

Claudy schrieb:


> Andreas,
> 
> da würde ich gerne mitkommen  .
> 
> ...



Hallo Anke,

dieses Jahr wird es wegen fehlendem Höhenmetertraining aufgrund meiner Babypause nicht klappen, aber wenn ich nächstes Jahr ein paarmal mit einem Fahrradanhänger den Frankenstein hochgefahren bin, können wir darüber reden.


----------



## gerald_ruis (16. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wow, respekt Gerald.
> 
> Die Tour habe ich auch schon lange vor. Mich hat bisher abgeschreckt, dass man immer wieder auf die Rhein-Ebene runter kommt und dann geht es gleich wieder steil nach oben. Ich habe allerdings mit 3600 hm gerechnet. Die hat man wohl, wenn man alle Burgen anfährt.
> 
> Sehr schöner Bericht!


 
Schön, dass euch mein Bericht gefällt.
Denke, nächstes Jahr ist der Burgenweg wieder fällig, dann könnten wir ja mal zusammen biken 

Für mich war es das perfekte Training für die kommende Ortlerumrundung. Der Letzte Tag dieser Runde schlägt mit 65 km und 3200 hm zu Buche


----------



## rayc (17. Mai 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wow, respekt Gerald.
> 
> Ich habe allerdings mit 3600 hm gerechnet. Die hat man wohl, wenn man alle Burgen anfährt.
> 
> Sehr schöner Bericht!



Gerald hat sogar zuviele Höhenmeter gemacht  
Das erste Teilstück war der Rote Balken.
Offizieller Start ist von beiden Bs in Eberstadt.
Es dürften also eher 2800 Hm sein, wenn man auf der Strecke bleibt.

easymtb ist ihn schon von Süden her kommend gefahren.
Ist meiner Meinung nach die Variante mit mehr Schiebepassagen.

Andreas, der Burgenweg ist der schönste Nord-Süd-X im Odenwald.

Aber zum Einstieg ist das weiße X der einfachste (wohl so 1800 Hm).
Dann kannst du dich mit den roten Balken steigern.

Es gibt noch 2 weitere Strecken, die in Nord-Süd-Richtung an der Bergstrasse langgehen.

Blütenweg (gelbes B) und Weinlagenweg.
Bin beide noch nicht komplett gefahren.

Hatte jemand hier nicht mal eine Karte mit allen Odenwald-Hauptwanderwegen verlinkt?
Findet wer diesen Link?

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. Mai 2008)

hallo zusammen,

wie wäre es denn, wenn wir mal ne gemeinsame groß angelegte tour auf der route fahren? sind ja in summe doch sehr viele leute im "großraum odenwald" unterwegs die alle viele interessante strecken kennen. wäre ne gute gelegenheit für die ortsunkundigen, die strecke zu fahren und sich intereinander kennenzulernen

gruß
sharky


----------



## Micro767 (19. Mai 2008)

Müsste man frühzeitig nen Termin festlegen ! Incl. ner frühen Startzeit, weil ja doch ne ganz schöne Strecke zu bewältigen ist !


----------



## nitegate (11. Juni 2008)

Ja, die Odenwald Wanderwege bieten schon fast unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten. 
Hier wäre ein Link, wo man die Wanderwege als OVL für die Topo Karten downloaden kann:

http://www.wanderwege-download.de.vu/

Ich habe mir selber Anfang Mai eine Tour ähnlicher Länge gegönnt: Königstuhl, Weißer Stein und natürlich der Katzenbuckel. Alles zusammen 135km mit 3080hm. 

Anbei das Höhenprofil und der Link als Google Maps http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=de&geocode=&q=http:%2F%2Fwww.emaitie.de%2Fdata%2F20080512a.kmz&ie=UTF8&t=h&ll=49.403825,8.951111&spn=0.304281,0.766296&z=11


----------



## Andreas (11. Juni 2008)

nitegate schrieb:


> Ja, die Odenwald Wanderwege bieten schon fast unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten.
> Hier wäre ein Link, wo man die Wanderwege als OVL für die Topo Karten downloaden kann:



Klasse Link! Die Wanderwege habe ich schon lange gesucht.
Das erspart viel Zeit für die Tourenplanung!
 

Mir fehlt jetzt nur noch das blaue Quadrat:






 Offenbach - Hirschhorn - Eppingen, [SIZE=-1]150 km[/SIZE]


----------



## rayc (11. Juni 2008)

Wohl wahr 

Leider ist es binäres OVL  

Kann einer es in ASCII-OVL konvertieren?
Habe die Top50 nicht.
(oder kennt jemand einen Konverter?)

Ein Teil liegt ja via GPSIES vor, aber leider nicht alles...

Ray


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (11. Juni 2008)

An der Burgenrundfahrt wäre ich auch mit dabei 
Wollte sie auch seit längerem mal fahren, besitze jedoch kein GPS oder ähnliches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LionelCSG (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich finde den Burgenweg auch sehr schön. Aber wie der Name schon sagt, ist die Wegführung auf maximale Burgendichte pro Strecke ausgelegt. D.H. wenn man eh nicht vor hat, sich jede der Burgen anzusehen, wäre der Vogesenweg evtl. viel interessanter. Der läuft auch von Darmstadt bis nach Heidelberg (und von dort ab bis in die Vogesen), ist meiner Meinung nach von der Strecke her viel schöner. Der Burgenweg hat besonders in der südlichen Hälfte einen sehr hohen Asphaltanteil. Vom Vogesenweg bin ich kürzlich den kleinen Abschnitt von Heppenheim bis nach Weinheim gefahren, das war wirklich klasse!


----------



## Andreas (12. Juni 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Wohl wahr
> 
> Leider ist es binäres OVL
> 
> ...



Alles was in GPSIES vorliegt ist doch in KML. 
Nur der E1 ist in binärem ovl. 

Ich habe die Top50, wenn Du einen Konverter brauchst.
Meine email-Adresse hast Du ja.


----------



## rayc (12. Juni 2008)

So unterschiedlich ist doch die Wahrnehmung  

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Vogesenweg leichter als der Burgenweg.
Der Burgenweg hat mehr Hoehenmeter und mehr Trails.

Am besten, einfach beides Fahren und sich selbst eine Meinung bilden.

Mir fehlt noch der Bueltenweg (gelbes B). diesen kenne ich nur im noerdlichen Teil.

Der Weinlagenwanderweg genauso. Nur weis ich nicht ob dieser durchgeht.

Ray


----------



## rayc (12. Juni 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Alles was in GPSIES vorliegt ist doch in KML.
> Nur der E1 ist in binärem ovl.
> 
> Ich habe die Top50, wenn Du einen Konverter brauchst.
> Meine email-Adresse hast Du ja.



Ja, das ist klar.
Alles was bei www.gpsies.de liegt, kann man in fast allen Formaten runterladen.

Mir ging es um das Odenwaldclub-OVL, welches binaeres OVL ist.
Diese haette ich gerne.
Ich schreibe dir von Zuhause eine Mail...  

Ray


----------



## rayc (12. Juni 2008)

Hi @LionelCSG,
nette Seite   
Ist gut gemacht. Ist alles sehr schoen dargestellt, erkennt man fast nicht wieder , da moechte man Urlaub machen wollen  . Hast du was mit PR am Hut?

Bei deiner Auflistung der Berge im Odenwald, hast du den zweit hoesten Berg vergessen, die Neunkirchner Hoehe (605 m).

Der Kraeuter-Riech-Garten ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen, da muss ich das naechste mal genauer hinschauen.

Ray


----------



## Andreas (12. Juni 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Ja, das ist klar.
> Alles was bei www.gpsies.de liegt, kann man in fast allen Formaten runterladen.
> 
> Mir ging es um das Odenwaldclub-OVL, welches binaeres OVL ist.
> ...



Auf dieser Seite http://www.wanderwege-download.de.vu/ sind die Wanderwege als Links auf GPSies abgebildet und ich habe alle Tracks im KML Format runterladen können. Der Blütenweg fehlt allerdings auch noch.


----------



## LionelCSG (12. Juni 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Hast du was mit PR am Hut?


Hallo Ray!

Danke für das Kompliment 
Nee, mit PR habe ich nichts am Hut. Meine Freundin, die den größten Teil der Texte geschrieben hat, ist zwar beruflich in der Richtung aktiv, aber die MTB-Touren-Seite ist nur just for fun. Wenn da was in Richtung "PR" gemacht wird, dann beschränkt sich das bestenfalls darauf, hier, da und dort mal auf die Melibokus-Biker zu verweisen  



rayc schrieb:


> Der Kraeuter-Riech-Garten ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen, da muss ich das naechste mal genauer hinschauen.


Naja, der ist eigentlich auch nur der Vollständigkeit halber angegeben. Hannst bei Deiner nächsten Tour ja mal genauer hingucken. So sehenswert, dass man extra deswegen dorthin fährt ist es aber doch nicht 

Viele Grüße, Lionel


----------



## LionelCSG (19. Juni 2008)

Noch ein Kommentar zu Geralds Bemerkung, dass in Weinheim die Wachenburg und die Burg Windeck ein kleiner Umweg vom Burgenweg aus seien: Ich kannte die Lage der beiden Burgen relativ zum Burgenweg bisher nur von der Landkarte her. Da ich letztes Wochenende aber selber auf den beiden Burgen war, muss ich sagen, dass das doch ein ziemlicher Umweg / Zeitaufwand wäre, wenn man bei einer Burgenweg-Tour diese beiden Burgen auch noch abklappern wollte. Allerdings Ist der Innenhof der Wachenburg superschön, um ein kühles Weizen zu trinken - die Aussicht ist jedenfalls klasse


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Juni 2008)

LionelCSG schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich finde den Burgenweg auch sehr schön. Aber wie der Name schon sagt, ist die Wegführung auf maximale Burgendichte pro Strecke ausgelegt. D.H. wenn man eh nicht vor hat, sich jede der Burgen anzusehen, wäre der Vogesenweg evtl. viel interessanter. Der läuft auch von Darmstadt bis nach Heidelberg (und von dort ab bis in die Vogesen), ist meiner Meinung nach von der Strecke her viel schöner. Der Burgenweg hat besonders in der südlichen Hälfte einen sehr hohen Asphaltanteil. Vom Vogesenweg bin ich kürzlich den kleinen Abschnitt von Heppenheim bis nach Weinheim gefahren, das war wirklich klasse!


 
Nö, der Vogesenweg ist zwar auch schön, aber der *urgenweg ist schöner. Vor allem ist der Trailanteil größer. Vom Asphalt war wenig zu spüren und in Relation zu dem Offroad-Anteil kaum bemerkbar.*


----------



## rayc (23. Juni 2008)

@Torpedo bin mit dir einer Meinung, aber Geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich 

Ich denke momentan darüber nach den [*B*]lütenweg ab DA bis HD an einen Tag abzufahren.
Teilstücke im Norden, kenne ich bereits, daher weis ich das er trotz des lieblichen Namens, das gerade nicht ist 

Eine Tragestelle gibt es in Nähe von Zwingenberg, ich hoffe das sieht weiter südlich besser aus.

Termin steht noch nicht, aber evt. dieses Wochenende, da ich momentan kein Antrieb habe in Frammersbach zu starten. 

Das binär OVL-Problem des Tracks bei http://www.wanderwege-download.de.vu/ muss ich jetzt doch mal gelöst bekommen.

So nebenbei der von mir Link zur Karte ist wieder aufgetaucht:
http://www.wandermagazin.de/magazin/archiv/2001_01/tourinfos/odenwald_karte_gross.gif
War im Thread "'DA-HD, ausgeschilderte Wege'@Hugo", genannt worden.
siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277988

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Juni 2008)

rayc schrieb:


> Termin steht noch nicht, aber evt. dieses Wochenende, da ich momentan kein Antrieb habe in Frammersbach zu starten.


 
Hehe, für mich ist Frammersbach schon lange gelaufen...
Falls sich etwas nächstes Wochenende ergeben sollte wäre ich interessiert mitzufahren


----------



## rayc (25. Juni 2008)

Ich habe die bínären OVLs von http://www.wanderwege-download.de.vu/ 
als ASCII-OVL erhalten.

Das OVL mit den Wegenetz des OWKs ist echt eine Wucht 
Einziger negativer Punkt ist das Fehlen der Wegsymbole.
Ich muss mal klären lassen, ob diese in der binär Version drin sind.

Der Blütenweg verläuft sehr oft durch Ortschaften, ich werde ihn deswegen eher nicht fahren.

Ich hänge diesen mal als KML an. 
Die Reihenfolge habe ich korrigiert, leider wurden die Abschnitte nicht immer in der gleichen Richtung begangen, daher sind Sprünge drin.

Das Wegenetz ist als KMZ 293 kB groß und somit hier nicht hochladbar!
@Andreas willst du diese evt. auf deiner Seite anbieten?

Ray


----------



## Darkviper (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werde am Samstag den Burgenweg von DA nach HD fahren. Mitfahrer sind herzlich eingeladen!

Viele Grüße
christian


----------



## Tobsn (27. Juni 2008)

Darkviper schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich werde am Samstag den Burgenweg von DA nach HD fahren. Mitfahrer sind herzlich eingeladen!
> 
> ...



Soll ich Christian und Armin mal fragen?
Oder hast Du schon genug Mitfahrer?


----------



## Darkviper (27. Juni 2008)

> Oder hast Du schon genug Mitfahrer?



Es hat sich noch keiner gemeldet. Zur Not ziehe ich es auch alleine durch. Die Strecke sollte ich ja nun langsam kennen. Aber du darfst gerne Werbung machen. 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Hardcoretrailer (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bin auf der Suche nach GPS-Daten vom 

1) Burgenweg Heidelberg nach Hirschberg und

2) Burgenweg von Darmstadt nach Heidelberg.

Bei dem Unternehmen, den gesamten Burgenweg an einem Tag zu fahren, bleibt vermutlich nichts anderes übrig, als mit mit GPS zu fahren, da ev. die Wegesucherei zu viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.

Fahre am 15.11.2008 von Heidelberg über den Burgenweg nach Hirschberg und dort die Marathonstrecke mit ca. 6-10 Bikern. Wer Lust hat, kann sich anschließen, näheres siehe www.trail-freund.de/Forum.

Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe schon mal im voraus.


Franz


----------



## Andreas (1. November 2008)

Wenn Du mal auf den Link im ersten Beitrag klickst kommst Du auch an die GPS Daten.


----------



## jan84 (14. Juni 2009)

Hi, 

kurze Frage an die die Burgen & Vogesenweg kennen:
Wir sind gestern von DA nach HD den Vogesenweg bis Gronau gefahren und haben von hier dann über Zell auf den Burgenweg gewechselt. 
Ist der Vogesenweg im weiteren Teil nach HD technisch einfacher / schwieriger als der Burgenweg? Die Aussichten sind ja häufig ziemlich fein, technisch war der Burgenweg aber jetzt eher, sagen wir mal 'moderat' .

grüße
Jan


----------



## rayc (15. Juni 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> ...
> technisch war der Burgenweg aber jetzt eher, sagen wir mal 'moderat' .
> 
> grüße
> Jan



Das täuscht der Burgenweg legt wieder zu.
Ab Weinheim kommen paar nette Trails.
Der Vogesenweg hat insgesamt weniger Höhenmeter von DA bis HD.
Ich würde einfach mal beide fahren 

Die Ecke Fürstenlager bis zur Starkenburg ist eher langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (15. Juni 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Das täuscht der Burgenweg legt wieder zu.
> Ab Weinheim kommen paar nette Trails.
> Der Vogesenweg hat insgesamt weniger Höhenmeter von DA bis HD.
> Ich würde einfach mal beide fahren
> ...



Wir waren ja von kurz vor der Starkenburg bis HD auffm Burgenweg . Naja nächstes mal dann das ganze andersrum, erst Burgen- dann Rest Vogesenweg . 

grüße
Jan


----------



## gerald_ruis (18. Juni 2009)

jan84 schrieb:


> technisch war der Burgenweg aber jetzt eher, sagen wir mal 'moderat' .



Dann solltest du den mal probieren:
*Der Maintalhöhenringweg (R-Weg*)

von den nackten Zahlen (128 km - 2.400hm) nicht irritiren lassen 
Und wer es dann ganz hart will, kann den Weg komplett fahren:* 150 km 3.400 hm*


----------



## Larry4711 (19. Juni 2009)

Darkviper schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich werde am Samstag den Burgenweg von DA nach HD fahren. Mitfahrer sind herzlich eingeladen!
> 
> ...



Gernerell hätte ich an sowas Lust, nur morgen geht nicht.
Aber gerne wenn das etwas früher angekündigt werden würde.

Grüße
Der Larry


----------



## Larry4711 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich nochmals, wann geht es denn morgen los, da ich mit dem Zug oder so kommen würde.

Ich sende Dir mal meine Telefonnumer per PN.

Rufe och mal an evtl. amchen wir da was aus.

Grüße
Larry


----------



## gerald_ruis (26. Juni 2009)

Wollte nur mal anfragen wie die Tour war


----------



## Benji (29. Juni 2009)

ich hab mich auch heut mal auf dem burgenweg gequält, leider hab ich wohl irgendwo zusatzkilometer gefunden, lag wohl an meiner miesen streckenkenntnis. bin gestern von hd bis nach weinheim und heute dann von weinheim nach da. teilweise gibts echt sehr schöne stellen, aber mich haben besonders die treppen an einigen stellen gestört. 

ich werde den weg in nächster zeit nochmal im ganzen probieren, aber grad kann ich mir das konditionell nich so richtig vorstellen.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missmarple (30. November 2009)

Wie "stressfrei" ist der Burgenweg denn bei den aktuellen Witterungs-/Bodenverhältnissen zu fahren??? 

Am Samstag haben wir den Spessartweg 1 erstmalig angetestet, mussten aber leider feststellen, dass selbiger im Frühjahr/Sommer wohl mehr Spass macht... Von daher wäre die Frage, ob sich für den Burgenweg die Anreise lohnt oder eher nicht.

Danke und Grüsse,
marple.


----------



## gerald_ruis (30. November 2009)

missmarple schrieb:


> Wie "stressfrei" ist der Burgenweg denn bei den aktuellen Witterungs-/Bodenverhältnissen zu fahren???
> 
> Am Samstag haben wir den Spessartweg 1 erstmalig angetestet, mussten aber leider feststellen, dass selbiger im Frühjahr/Sommer wohl mehr Spass macht... Von daher wäre die Frage, ob sich für den Burgenweg die Anreise lohnt oder eher nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Lass es und verschieb auf´s Frühjahr - da haste mehr davon


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2009)

MTB-Sulzbach schrieb:


> Lass es und verschieb auf´s Frühjahr - da haste mehr davon



Danke!  Dann hab ich mit meiner Einschätzung ja nicht so verkehrt gelegen...


----------



## rayc (30. November 2009)

Viel Laub und teilweise schlammig.
An der Bergstrasse sind Laubbäume vorherschend.
Leider sind einige Teile durch die üblichen Holzernten im Winter nicht im besten Zustand.
Bei entsprechend guter Kondition durchaus eine Herausforderung.

Vorteil der Strecke ist, man kann leicht zur B3 hinunterrollen und jederzeit mit den Zug zurück fahren.

Ray


----------



## missmarple (30. November 2009)

Danke, Ray! 

So hat's auf dem Spessartweg zum Teil auch ausgesehen und einige Stellen waren beim besten Willen nicht fahrbar - das kostet bei den "kurzen Tagen" momentan einfach zu viel Zeit. Insofern steht der Burgenweg dann wohl für 2010 auf dem Plan...


----------



## x-rossi (11. April 2010)

sodele! der burgenweg ist bei mir schon in sichtweite gerückt. allerdings würde er am folgetag nach dem vogesenweg bestritten werden.

komplett angedeutet: samstag in der früh ab darmstadt über den vogesenweg nach heidelberg, in heidelberg übernachten und sonntagmorgen zurück über den burgenweg wieder nach darmstadt. soweit die idee.

den vogesenweg kenne ich, und zwar in nord-süd richtung. den burgenweg kenne ich leider nicht. und leider finde ich nur erfahrungsberichte über den nord-süd verlauf des burgenweges. wenn auch nur positive meldungen, aber leider nur nord-süd.

obwohl - viele haben wohl probleme mit der attraktionsabwertenden zu- und abfahrten zu diversen ortschaften. gibt es denn auch routenführungen ohne ortschaften?

hat denn schon wer erfahrungen mit dem süd-nord verlauf des burgenweges gesammelt? oder muss ich in den sauren apfel beißen, es selber erleben und anschließend den erfahrungsbericht nachreichen?

rossi


----------



## Benji (11. April 2010)

ich hab das letztes Jahr mal gemacht, aus Zeitgründen aber in 2 Etappen. kannte den weg nicht und bin deswegen nur nach den schildern gefahren, die auf- und abfahrten in die orte machen den weg ja schon recht hart.

wann isn die befahrung geplant?

b


----------



## rayc (11. April 2010)

S-N, hat glaube ich @tobsn gemacht.

da ist mindestens einmal Tragen angesagt.

Die Ortsdurchfahrungen sind nicht so schlimm, da musst du einfach nur Aufpassen das du den Weg nicht verlierst.
Und barv alle Burgen besichtigen, es ist schliesslich der Burgenweg 

Wünsche dir viel Spass
Ray


----------



## x-rossi (11. April 2010)

Benji schrieb:


> ich hab das letztes Jahr mal gemacht, aus Zeitgründen aber in 2 Etappen. kannte den weg nicht und bin deswegen nur nach den schildern gefahren, die auf- und abfahrten in die orte machen den weg ja schon recht hart.
> 
> wann isn die befahrung geplant?


hi Benji, die befahrung ist grob für juni/juli geplant.

bist du den burgenweg in süd-nord-verlauf von heidelberg nach darmstadt gefahren? denn nur so interessiert er mich fürs erste.



rayc schrieb:


> S-N, hat glaube ich @tobsn gemacht.
> 
> da ist mindestens einmal Tragen angesagt.
> 
> ...


hi Ray, tragen ist ok, wenns nicht 10x ist . werde tobsn gleich mal befragen, danke.

ob ich am 2. tag noch so entspannt bin, um die burgen zu besichtigen


----------



## Benji (11. April 2010)

richtig ich bin von hd nach darmstadt gefahren.

eventuell würde ich mich der tour anschließen.

b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (11. April 2010)

@ Ray: Tobsn ist kooperativ, danke nochmal 

@ Benji: ganz grob peile ich eines der wochenenden im juli an. 10./11. oder 17./18. oder 24./24.

der genau termin richtet sich noch danach, wie die üblichen verdächtigen zeit haben.


----------



## Benji (11. April 2010)

also an dem ersten und zweiten termin bin ich bei den bergdeutschen auf urlaub.

nun wees ich nicht ob ich ein verdächtiger bin 

b


----------



## raccoon78 (12. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> obwohl - viele haben wohl probleme mit der attraktionsabwertenden zu- und abfahrten zu diversen ortschaften. gibt es denn auch routenführungen ohne ortschaften?



Mit etwas friemeliger Planung dürfte es sicher machbar sein, allerdings dann auch mit  Mehrkilometer verbunden.

Die blöde durch die Käffer Gurkerei, hat mich bisher auch von einer längeren Befahrung des Burgenweges abgehalten (insbesondere in den größeren Orten dürfte es recht lässtig sein)
Reizen würde es mich allerdings auch.....


----------



## x-rossi (12. April 2010)

habe heute im urlaubsplan geschaut und der juli fällt dann doch aus.

die alternativen wären dann im juni noch die wochenenden 12./13.06  in kw 23 oder 19./20.06 in kw 24. aber ich möchte hier auch nicht zu hektisch mit plänen herumhantieren.

das ding wird definitiv gefahren, und das eher vor, als nach dem sommer. die üblichen verdächtigen sind im prinzip wiederholungstäter. neue mitfahrer wären demnach die eigentlichen verdächtigen  die gruppe soll aber auch nicht zu groß werden und die leistungsbereitschaft idealerweise auch auf ähnlichem niveau liegen.

vermutlich 3-5 fahrer, die sich gemütlich einrollen und dann auf ein relativ zügiges reisetempo hochdrehen und nach 3-3,5 h in heppenheim einfallen für den zwischenstopp. kein rennen, aber eben doch gleichmäßig zügig. für uns soll es dennoch eine sightseeing tour sein.

Tobsn ist so gut und hilft mir bei der planung des alternativen routenverlaufes. ich schulde ihm ein alkoholfreies weizen und eine portion kaiserschmarrn 

es sind ja noch 2 monate zeit. heppenheim ist als zwischenstopp die wichtigste adresse. alles andere können wir vernachlässigen. ich schau mir die tracks auf gpsies auch noch mal an und schau, was nötig wäre und was vermeidbar ist.


----------



## Tobsn (13. April 2010)

Also ich kann im Juni auch. 



x-rossi schrieb:


> ... kein rennen, aber eben doch gleichmäßig zügig. für uns soll es dennoch eine sightseeing tour sein....


Das ist genau mein Style.


----------



## rayc (13. April 2010)

Wenn ihr am 19.6 fahren solltet, könnte ich euch veraten wo man am Meli Steaks und Bier bekommt. 
Die paar extra Höhenmeter fallen da eh nicht auf 

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (13. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Also ich kann im Juni auch.


auch am wochenende 12./13. in der kw 23? denn das wochenende können wir schon mal einkreisen 

theoretisch sind wir jetzt schon zu dritt, ein vierter musste leider absagen, da er am angepeilten wochenende ein fernstudiumtermin in einem anderen bundesland wahrnehmen muss.

aber ab wo würdest du einsteigen? kommst du direkt aus mannheim? also würdest du nur die burgenwegtour am sonntag mitnehmen? dann uns aber bitte nicht in grund und  boden fahren 



rayc schrieb:


> Wenn ihr am 19.6 fahren solltet, könnte ich euch veraten wo man am Meli Steaks und Bier bekommt.


und wieso gibts das steak denn nicht schon eine woche früher


----------



## Tobsn (16. April 2010)

Dann kreis ich mal KW23 ein. 
Würde dann Samstag mit dem Zug nach Darmstadt kommen.
Abends dann heim nach MA und Sonntagmorgen steh ich in HD wieder auf der Matte.
Sonntag dann mit dem Zug wieder zurück.

Strecken hab ich mal geplant, schick ich Dir am WE.
Allerdings sieht das blaue B momentan im Bereich Scheuenburg gar nicht gut aus.
Hab ich gestern extra gecheckt, selbst die Umleitung die ich gedacht hatte ist zu.
Aber mal schaun, bis dahin läuft noch viel Wassern den Neckar äh Rhein runter.


----------



## x-rossi (16. April 2010)

das wird eine klasse tour. hart, aber klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (16. April 2010)

Also keine Steaks für euch 

@x-rossi, am 19.6 ist unser Sommerfest.

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (16. April 2010)

ach so


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2010)

Hab Dich nicht vergessen.
Aber Freitag musste ich feststellen, dass da wo vor Wochen noch ein Trail war, jetzt ne 3m breite Schotterpiste gewachsen ist. 
Fahr lieber die Strecken genau ab.
Aber wir haben ja noch Zeit.


----------



## x-rossi (19. April 2010)

hi Tobsn,

keine hektik, keine eile 

gruß
rossi


----------



## Dddakk (4. Mai 2010)

mal kurz einmischen:
Ich bin ja nun den Burgenweg von HD bis HP gefahren letzte Woche, ca. 56km/1900HM . Bis auf ein ganz kurzes Stück in Schriese am Bergwerk alles fahrbar.
Aber stimmt, zum Teil 20%er im Anstieg sind nicht ohne. 3,5 Stunden bis HP waren schon nötig. Besonders so früh im Jahr. 
Wenn ihr noch nen Mitfahrer braucht für einen Teil der Strecke...gerne!
Dann würde ich mal dem Tobsn und seinem GPS über die Schulter schielen...sollte mir vielleicht auch mal so ein Ding zu legen.


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Mai 2010)

Könnt euch freuen.... wir sind ihn letztes Jahr auf 2 Tage gefahren....... mein Vater wohnt noch in Weinheim...... das bot sich zum Übernachten an.....!

Nehmt euch lieber etwas mehr Zeit, die Biergärten auf den Burgen sind bei fantastischer Aussicht extrem verlockend.

Der Asphaltanteil, Abfahrten bis in die Käffer, hält sich in Grenzen, wird aber zweimal mit ner netten 20% auffahrt belohnt!   

Und wer wirklich ALLE schönen Burgen sehen will, darf Windeck (da habe ich angefangen zu kellnern) und Wachenburg auf keinen Fall auslassen! Der echt kleine Umweg (liegen an einem Berg) lohnt sich dicke....

Viel Spaß,

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2010)

danke für die tipps


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Mai 2010)

...warts ab, wenn der Termin passt, dann komm ich mit. DANN wirds erst RICHTIG gemütlich! Ich fahre nur hoch um runter fahren zu können.....


----------



## x-rossi (4. Mai 2010)

bis jetzt sind wir 3 fahrer - Tobsn, IronShit und ich - und haben schon eine unterkunft nach der ersten etappe gefunden. per pn haben wir schon einigermaßen organisiert, nachdem sich im thread keiner mehr zur mitfahrt gemeldet hat.

du könntest natürlich mitfahren, maximal sollten es 5 fahrer werden, aber aktuell müsstest du dich, und andere mitfahrer auch, selbst um eine unterkunft in heidelberg sorgen.

grüße
rossi


----------



## DerandereJan (4. Mai 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich habe quasi ne *Homebase* in Wh... 
alles weitere müsste ich kurzfristig klären...

Grüße Jan

P.s.: Deine Signatur klingt vielversprechend.....bis auf das trainieren....


----------



## Tobsn (5. Mai 2010)

So gestern hab ich mal die Aussage von Dddakk gecheckt. 
Blaues B zwischen Dossenheim und Schriesheim ist wieder frei. 

Wegen der Strecke.
Wir wollen uns ja schon an das blaue B halten aber z.B. in Schriesheim kann mann sich Ortsdurchfahrt sparen, da hab ich ne Variante im Kopf.
In Auerbach würde ich das Fürstenlager auslassen und direkt den Trail zum Auerbacherschloss nehmen. Fürstenlager ist zwar schön, aber am WE einfach total überlaufen und die Abfahrt ist langweilig.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Mai 2010)

ja, ich denke wenn sich das machen lässt, dann kann man auch flexibel "bessere" varianten fahren. ich möchte mich auch nicht strickt an etwas langweiligem aufhalten, nur weil die vorgabe ofiziell ist.

wo man es machen kann, schöner fahren


----------



## Benji (6. Mai 2010)

ich will auch mit. übernachtung brauch ich nich, wohn ja da quasi ;-).

kw23 is super, da hab ich noch nix aufm plan.

b


----------



## Tobsn (6. Mai 2010)

Benji schrieb:


> ich will auch mit. ...


Da könnt ja jetzt jeder kommen ...


----------



## sharky (6. Mai 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da könnt ja jetzt jeder kommen ...



gut. ich auch. ich auch.


----------



## Tobsn (7. Mai 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> gut. ich auch. ich auch.


Von mir aus schon, aber X-Rossi ist für die Besetzung zuständig.
Außerdem wird es ja für Dich ein ganz schöner Akt mit An- und Abreise.
Übernachtung?
Wer ist denn jetzt alles dabei?

Nominiert
X-Rossi
IronShit
Tobsn
Anwärter

Benji
sharky
DerandereJan
Gastspiel

Dddakk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. Mai 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Von mir aus schon, aber X-Rossi ist für die Besetzung zuständig.












Tobsn schrieb:


> Wer ist denn jetzt alles dabei?
> 
> Nominiert
> X-Rossi
> ...


um den letzten platz muss sich bitte in formvollendetster argumentationskunst öffentlich im forum gestritten werden 

oder wir losen das irgendwie aus 

wobei ich dazu tendiere, dass derjenige zuerst mahlt, der zuerst kommt!? also sich zum früheren zeitpunkt schon öffentlich für die tour interessiert hat 

ich persönlich bin nur mit IronShit befreundet. Tobsn und sharky kenne ich aus dem forum, aber beide machen einen guten eindruck  wenn ihr beide einen der anwärter oder einen gastspieler persönlich kennt und ihn nicht missen möchtet, dann fände ich es nur fair, wenn ihr denjenigen nominiert.


----------



## Tobsn (7. Mai 2010)

Ich kenn Benji recht gut, ist einer meiner Trainingspartner, passen vom Speed auf jeden Fall ganz gut zusammen.
Dddakk, kenn ich auch vom radeln, aber der will ja wenn nur einen Teil fahren.
Und da würde ich sagen, ganze Tour vor halber Tour.
Der andere Jan kenn ich nur hier vom Forum.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Mai 2010)

and the winner is ... 



















Benji


----------



## sharky (8. Mai 2010)

wann steigt denn die party? das argument mit der an- und abreise wäre wirklich noch zu betrachten. da hab ich garnicht dran gedacht. vor allem der heimweg nach der tour... ich lass mir was einfallen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin am 15.05. den Burgenweg gefahren, eine tolle abwchslung verschiedener Wege, Pfade und Trails. Das Wetter war nicht so gut, könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei besserem Wetter mit Wanderern Probleme geben könnte !. Der Weg ist mit einem blauen B gekennzeichnet, wäre aber ohne GPS manchmal nicht klar gekommen (danke für die GPX-Datei) ich denke im Sommer werden auch manche Passagen ziemlich eingewachsen sein. 
Mein Fazit: Eine tolle Herausforderung im Odenwald, interessante Burgen, schöne Landschaften, bla bla (wurde ja alles schon geschrieben) ... fahre ich gerne wieder !!.
Gruß


----------



## Larry4711 (17. Mai 2010)

Hi auch...

Ist das nun Fakt das Ihr nun nur mit einer begrenzten Zahl an Fahrer den Weg fahren wollt ?
Oder kann man sich noch kurzfristig dazugesellen ?

Grüße
Larry


----------



## Dddakk (17. Mai 2010)

Der belgische Kreisel funktioniert erst ab 6 Fahrern.


----------



## rayc (18. Mai 2010)

Vorschlag: Ihr seid doch so viele das es für 2 Gruppen reicht ....
2 Gruppen sind sowieso besser als eine große Gruppe.

Da hat sogar jemand einen 2ten Thread deswegen aufgemacht.

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (18. Mai 2010)

sharky schrieb:


> wann steigt denn die party? das argument mit der an- und abreise wäre wirklich noch zu betrachten. da hab ich garnicht dran gedacht. vor allem der heimweg nach der tour... ich lass mir was einfallen


hab dich voll vergessen 

die party steigt in KW 23 am 12. und 13. juni. wir möchten gerne  - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - zwischen 8-9 in darmstadt losfahren und auf 2/3 der etappe (ich verstehe das so: entweder nach 70 km oder nach 2000 hm oder nach 6h fahrt) mal eine etwas ausgedehntere pause mit einkehr unternehmen.

Tobsn ist so freundlich, und bietet IronShit und mir bei sich daheim ein notlager an, wobei Tobsn nochmal 45 minuten weg von heidelberg in mannheim wohnt. ich persönlich habe schon mal angst vor seiner kondition. aber auch IronShit hat mal kurz nervös gezuckt, als wir uns über Tobsns "lockere" ausrollfahrt nach mannheim unterhalten haben. und der Iron ist echt ein fitter typ 

@ weitere interessenten: sorry  wir haben uns intern mehrheitlich auf die maximale fahreranzahl von 5 geeinigt.

gruß
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (18. Mai 2010)

rossi, Angst vor tobsn? 

Du kannst ihn ganz leicht drosseln, stopfe ihn Mittags voll mit leckeren Schnitzeln ,....  

rossi, da eure Gruppe voll ist, daher mein Vorschlag einfach eine 2te Truppe aufzumachen. Diese muss ja nicht am gleichen Tag fahren...

ray


----------



## x-rossi (18. Mai 2010)

hm ... kaiserschmarrn und kaffe/weizen alcfrei habe ich ihm wegen seiner gps-routen-optimierung ja schon versprochen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 vielleicht machen ihn mehrfache portionen ja wirklich platt


----------



## Tobsn (18. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ... wobei Tobsn nochmal 45 minuten weg von heidelberg in mannheim wohnt. ...


Eigentlich dachte ich wir nehmen den Zug von HD nach MA.
mehrmals die Stunde und 15 Minuten Fahrzeit
Und genehmigen uns vorher in HD ein Etappenzielbierchen oder auch zwei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber wenn Ihr wollt können wir auch rollen.


----------



## Dddakk (18. Mai 2010)

RayC s  Idee ist gut.
2 Gruppen starten zur gleichen Zeit. Eine im Norden. Eine im Süden. Wo man sich trifft wird dann gezecht       (vermutlich Hemsbach oder so... )

Ich zeig euch aber auch gerne bei Ankunft in HD ein paar Plätzchen wo die Touris nicht hinkommen.


----------



## rayc (18. Mai 2010)

Momentan scheint der Birgenweg echt IN zu sein 

Pirate bietet eine Tour am 23.5 ab DA, um 7:00 an, siehe: 
http://www.melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante/index.html

Dann bietet lenon1, eine Tour am 30.5 an, siehe hier im Lokalforum.

Da muss ich doch auch was verrücktes überlegen. 

ray


----------



## Tobsn (21. Mai 2010)

Die Idee mit mehreren Gruppen ist gut.
Leider scheint nur an unserem WE die Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (25. Mai 2010)

Warum sagt eigentlich keiner wie geil der Burgenweg ist.
Ich hatte irgendwie so Vorstellungen von 100% Waldautobahn mit etwas Asphalt Anteil.
Der ist ja aber stellenweise genial "trailig".

Ich habe gestern den Teil von Darmstadt nach Bensheim in eine Tour eingebaut und ab dem Frankenstein ist es einfach nur hammer zu fahren.
Allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Jungs die von Süden nach Norden fahren da nicht so viel Spaß haben werden (es sei denn der andere Teil würde dafür entschädigen ?!?), in der Richtung heißts dann nämlich hammergeile Trails hochfahren (teilweise vermutlich eher tragen) um dann auf Waldautobahnen abzufahren...

Ich wünsch Euch schönes Wetter für das Vorhaben, lohnen tut es sich auf alle Fälle.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## rayc (25. Mai 2010)

Martin, du hast Recht.
In meinen Augen macht der Burgenweg in Nord-Süd Richtung mehr Sinn.
Auch weiter südlich.

VOm Frankenstein nach Norgen, sollte man dann den alten Burgenweg fahren und nicht den neuen Burgenweg, falls man von Süd nach Nord fährt. Also nicht der MArkierung folgen sondern der Karte!

Die Markierung stimmt stellen weise nicht mehr mit den Karte überein.
Es scheint so zu sein, das Wanderwege immer mehr auf breite Wege verlegt werden.
Ob's man Forst leigt ode rman sich nur an die Gewohnheit der Zielgruppe anpasst?

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (25. Mai 2010)

hmm, hmm, hmm ... echt jetzt? burgenweg von süd nach nord so öde? was machen wir nun? doch auf dem burgenweg nach HD und auf dem vogesenweg wieder nach DA? 

der vogesenweg ist bei mir schon 3 jahre her und ich kann mich kaum noch an die wegebeschaffenheit von nord-süd erinnern, ausser, dass die tour insgesamt spaß gemacht hat.


----------



## rayc (25. Mai 2010)

öde sicherlich nicht.
Der Schiebeanteil von N->S ist halt einfach geringer als in S->N-Richtung.

Im nördlichen Teil ist aber auch der Vogesenweg von N->S sinniger. 
(Magnetsteine, Felsenmeer, da macht S->N keinen Sinn)


Ich habe etwas den Faden verloren, wie wollt ich eigentlich genau fahren?

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (25. Mai 2010)

"ganz genau" weiß es Tobsn, aber grob haben wir die route DA (vogesenweg) -> HD ->  (burgenweg) DA festgelegt.

aber irgendwie hat ja auch keiner gejammert seit wochen, die wege scheinen also bekannt zu sein.


----------



## Tobsn (2. Juni 2010)

So, Odenwald hat noch 10 Tage zum Trocken. 
Freu mich.


----------



## rayc (2. Juni 2010)

Du glaubst wohl noch an den Sommer 

Schön wäre es aufjeden Fall.
In der Regel reichen 2-3 sonnige Tage, dann geht es gut.

Ray


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juni 2010)

ich glaube, ich werde mit starrgabel fahren müssen 

Tobsn, brauche ich eigentlich die gps-tracks, oder machst du den guide?






p.s. freue mich natürlich auch schon, wie bescheuert


----------



## raccoon78 (2. Juni 2010)

@x-rossi
ich habe selten einen Wanderweg gesehen, der besser beschildert ist, falls Ihr nicht gerade groß abweichen wollt, kann man das blaue B eigentlich nicht verfehlen


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juni 2010)

dit wees ick doch , aber Tobsn hatte vor, was eleganteres auszuknobeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (2. Juni 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dit wees ick doch , aber Tobsn hatte vor, was eleganteres auszuknobeln



Ach soooo 
(macht übrigens im Bereich Auerbach bis Heppenheim Sinn, da ist´s nämlich leicht furchtbar dem Verlauf zu folgen)


----------



## x-rossi (4. Juni 2010)

hallo nochmal an alle beteiligten 



x-rossi schrieb:


> die party steigt in KW 23 am 12. und 13. juni. wir möchten gerne  - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - zwischen 8-9 in darmstadt losfahren und auf 2/3 der etappe (ich verstehe das so: entweder nach 70 km oder nach 2000 hm oder nach 6h fahrt) mal eine etwas ausgedehntere pause mit einkehr unternehmen



ist allen beteiligten die abfahrt am 12. juni gegen 09:00 ab restaurant bölle möglich?

rossi


----------



## Tobsn (4. Juni 2010)

Passt.


----------



## Benji (8. Juni 2010)

türlich passt das. der tobsn nimmt mich mit, das find ick jut.

ich hab mich am wochenende hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j62IV0glnnc"]YouTube- Mad East Challenge 2010 -thekopfkino-[/nomedia]

rumgeschlagen, leider konnte ich gerade bei der 2. Etappe wegen Freilaufschaden und Achsbruch nur 16km fahren.
Dafür durfte ich dann Sonntag nen Rohloff-Bike fahren und mich 85km durch die tcheschichen Wälder quälen.

ich freu mich auf Samstag.

@tobsn: pn!


----------



## Benji (8. Juni 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## rayc (8. Juni 2010)

Da x-rossi gerade "privat" gefragt hat, hier die Infos auch  öffentlich: 

http://www.melibokus-biker.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=457

hier findet ihr u.a. Links zu Tracks vom Burgenweg, OWD-Voges-Weg und vielen anderen Wanderwegen.

Und eine Übersichtkarte der Fernwanderwege im Odenwald.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (8. Juni 2010)

Benji schrieb:


> ...Freilaufschaden und Achsbruch ...


Fette Sau 

@all
Würde sagen wer ein GPS hat nimmt die Tracks von RayC als Basis.
Die Modifikationen mach ich dann Freestyle.

Das wird ne super Aktion


----------



## x-rossi (8. Juni 2010)




----------



## Tobsn (11. Juni 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


>



So, gerade noch das Wetter gecheckt.
Passt!






Bin schon ganz aufgeregt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (11. Juni 2010)

wir erwischen tatsächlich das optimalste wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nicht zu heiß, nicht zu kühl, nicht zu schwül, nicht zu windig. da riskier ich sogar, nur mit shirt zu fahren und lasse alles wind- und regendichte daheim. sollte es bei diesen temperaturen doch mal tröpfeln, dann wird das eher angenehm sein.

dann aber: schmutzalarm 

bin so gegen 08:45 am parkplatz restaurant bölle, wenn die regionalbahn pünktlich fährt.


----------



## Benji (11. Juni 2010)

freuen tue ich mich auch, ich hoffe es wird nich allzu warm vom wetter her.

also bis morgen.

b


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2010)

Na dann wünsche ich euch trockene Wege und viel Spaß!
Evtl. sieht man sich, ich komme euch entgegen auf dem Vogesenweg. Ich starte um 11:30 Uhr in Heidelberg, fahre aber nur bis  Heppenheim.


----------



## raccoon78 (11. Juni 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dann aber: schmutzalarm



Ach quatsch, an der Bergstrasse gibt es keinen Schmutz! Ich habe da ein Foto von heute morgen was genau dies beweist:





Viel Spaß, bis auf ein paar Stellen dürfte das meiste aktuell gut zu fahren sein, man wird vielleicht nur etwas dreckig, aber dafür fährt man ja auch Mountainbike, wer sauber bleiben will muss halt Rennrad fahren....


----------



## Dddakk (11. Juni 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/6643

So?


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juni 2010)

P.S.: Dreckig kommt mir keiner in die Wohnung. 
Schutzblechfahrer schon gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (12. Juni 2010)

Dann wünsche ich Gut' Dusch'


Wie merkt man das es in Deutschland Sommer ist?
Der Regen wird wärmer....


Ich hoffe die Jungs habe eine anständige Ausrüstung mit. 
Regenjacke, kurze Regenhose, dichte Schuhe und Schutzbleche nicht zu vergessen 

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (12. Juni 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe die Jungs habe eine anständige Ausrüstung mit.
> Regenjacke, kurze Regenhose, dichte Schuhe und Schutzbleche nicht zu vergessen ...



Wieso hätten wir das dabei haben sollen?


----------



## Dddakk (12. Juni 2010)

Danke an das Team Tobsn! Der Weg war super markiert!   Eure Drainagen waren nicht zu übersehen.  

Was habt ihr denn an HM und km gesammelt?

@rayC
Das Süd-Nord-Team hat keinen Tropfen von oben abgekriegt, aber von unten.


----------



## rayc (12. Juni 2010)

Um 9:40 hat es in DA geregnet, wenn ihr nichts abbekommen habt dann umso besser.

Aber matschig war es schon richtig.

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, bei uns hat es die erste Stunde geregnet, dann wurden wir von unten eingesaut.
Aber mit Grenzübertritt ins gelobte BaWü, waren die Wege trocken und die Sonne hat uns gelacht.

Wir sahen aus wie Dreckschweine und waren bei jeder Ortsdurchfahrt die Show.
In Weinheim bei Mittagstop hätten wir eine Kasse aufstellen können. 

@Wolfgang: ca. 90 km und 2300 hm.
Bei Tachomontage am Hinterrad wäre es mehr gewesen.


----------



## mr-Lambo (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

klappt der Bahn-Shuttle zurück zum Ausgangspunkt gut? Bin noch nie in der Bahn mit dem Rad gefahren, daher die Frage. Sicherlich gibt es ein Fahrradabteil?


----------



## rayc (14. Juni 2010)

In Nahverkehrzügen ist die Bikemitnahme meist kostenlos, zumindest beim hess. RMV.
Beim badischen MVV (heisst der so?) weis ich das nicht.
Der Übergang zwischen den beiden Verbänden ist dabei ein Problem.

Am Wochenende bietet es sich z.B. an mit Hessenticket zu reisen.
Das lohnt sich ab 2 Personen (max. 5 Personen).
Es gibt auch ein Baden-Württemberg-Ticket.

Ray


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich klinke mich hier mal ganz frech ein ...
wir (ein paar Mädels und Jungs aus DA und Umgebung) würden dieses Jahr den Burgenweg auch noch mal gerne in Angriff nehmen. Da sich hier ja anscheinend einige erfahrene "Burgenwegler" tummeln: könnten wir einen GPS-Track von euch bekommen? Für alle weiteren Tipps wie man die Trails am besten findet (wir wollen ja schließlich nicht ständig nur auf Forstautobahnen landen ) etc... wären wir auch dankbar. 
Gerne auch per PN 

@rayc
hätte ja gerne gleich ne PN geschrieben, anstatt hier den Fred voll zu spammen  Räum doch mal dein Postfach auf, bitte


----------



## mr-Lambo (14. Juni 2010)

Ich habe den Burgenweg/Vogesenweg in den letzten Wochen Etappenweise in Angriff genommen. Ich bin immer den Vogesenweg von Norden nach Süden gefahren, z.B. Bensheim bis Weinheim und dann den Burgenweg zurück zum Auto. Ich hoffe nächstes Wochenende den Rest von Schriesheim nach Heidelberg bewältigen zu können. Durch diese Touren habe ich wieder ganz viele andere interessante Spots gefunden. Die Bergstrasse ist unheimlich abwechslungsreich und Landschaftlich attraktiv! 

Was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde: Wo kehrt Ihr ein?

Ich fand den Biergarten oberhalb des Felsenmeers sehr interessant (Vogesenweg). Das Adas Buka ist ein afrikanischer Biergarten/Restaurant und man kann sich bei Antilopenbratwurst und Yamswurzelpommes stärken.

Der alte Marktplatz in Heppenheim lädt zum verweilen ein und es gibt guten Cappucchino.

Ebenso die breite Strasse unterhalb der Kirche in Weinheim.


----------



## rayc (14. Juni 2010)

scylla, per Email bin ich immer erreichbar.

Der Burgenweg bringt einen vernünftigen Trailanteil mit sich.
Da kann man fast blind der Markierng *B* folgen.

Der Burgneweg geht in DA-Eberstadt los. Der Anstieg zum Frankenstein ist recht leicht.
Alternativ könnte man in DA, ab Restaurant Bölle oder Vivarium über den Vogesen-Odenwaldweg (*-*) bis zum Frankenstein fahren.
Man sollte dann diese nach den Magnetsteine folgen.
Danach kommet er wieder mit den Burgenweg zusammen, ab hier würde ich via 10-Platz (mit kleine extra-Trail), Burg Tannenberg, Heilgenberg, Jossa den Burgenweg folgen.
Eigentlich geht er dann gemütlich weiter über Alsbacher und Auerbacher Schloss.
Hier könnte man überlegen hoch zum Meli zu fahren und Richtung Auerbacher Schloss trailig abzufahren (das sind dann aber extra  Höhenmeter).
Am Auerbacher Schloss würde ich nicht der MArkierung folgen, sondern den Burgmauertrail nehmen.
Dann folgt Fürstenlager und Starkenburg.
Danach kenne ich mich nicht mehr aus und kann keine Alternative zum Burgenweg nennen.

Vorteil der Wegführung des Burgenweg ist, das man jederzeit abfahren kann und per Bahn heim fahren kann.
Und abwechslungsreich ist er schon genug und Trailanteil geht für diese lange Distanz voll in Ordnung.

Ich weis nicht worauf ihr den Fokus legen wollt.
evt. Burgen besichtigen oder möglichst viele Trails (wie schwer?) fahren?

Track und Meinung, wie die Strecke war können sicherlich die aktuellen Akteure liefern.

Link zum Track der offiziellen Wegführung habe ich weiter oben gepostet.

Wie weit kennst du dich an der Bergstrasse aus?

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich denke mal zwischen Darmstadt und Bensheim dürfte die Beschreibung von Ray das Optimum sein, allerdings würde ich (wenn einem ein paar extra KM und HM nichts ausmachen) ab dem Auerbacher Schloß eher den Weg Richtung Felsenmeer einschlagen (weißer Balken) und dann in Lautern über die B47, dann entweder über blauen Balken bzw. weißes Kreuz (E1) wieder in Richtung Vogesenweg bzw. Burgenweg "durchschlagen". Dadurch hat man noch ein wenig schöne Landschaft und spart sich das ausflüglerverseuchte Fürstenlager sowie die Fahrt quer durch Bensheim.

Ab Heppenheim muss ich allerdings auch passen (wird langsam mal Zeit das zu ändern).

Gruß

Martin


----------



## rayc (14. Juni 2010)

Klar das Felsenmeer lohnt immer, man sollte es aber am Sonntag meiden.
Ist einfach zu voll und macht dann keinen Spass.
Statt B47 gehst du liebe rhoch zum Knodner Kopf (Niegelungensteig *N, -*).
Ab Schanenbach kann man den Schliefenbachtrail (Sch 1 oder Sch V) nach Gronau abfahren.

Aber dann hat das ganze langsam nichts mehr mit Burgenweg folgen zu tuen. Auch steigen die Höhenmeter weiter deutlich an.

Das wäre ein interessantes Projekt, DA-HD "an" (weiche Definition ) der Bergstrasse möglichst trailig zu planen und zu fahren. Ich befürchte das wird eine Tour mit deutlich mehr als 4000 Hm.

@scylla muss sagen worauf sie und ihre Mitstreiter Wert legt.

@mr-Lambo, Kreuzhof auf der Kuralpe fahre ich gerne an, wenn ich eine Einkehr plane. Besitzer ist selbst Biker.

Ray


----------



## roischiffer (14. Juni 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> ...
> Was mich jetzt noch interessieren würde: Wo kehrt Ihr ein?
> ...


Der Abschluss, oberhalb von Heidelberg:
http://www.zum-weissen-stein.eu/


----------



## rayc (14. Juni 2010)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Der Abschluss, oberhalb von Heidelberg:
> http://www.zum-weissen-stein.eu/5/Willkommen%A0.html



recht teuer und leider meist recht voll aber ansosnten gut.

Gibt es in HD eine gute Empfehlung?

Ray


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2010)

@all
danke schon mal für die vielen Tipps! 

Der Fokus bei der Tour liegt ganz klar auf Biken und zwar mit möglichst vielen schönen Trails. Ein paar Höhenmeter mehr wären nicht schlimm... da würden wir den Weg dann vielleicht lieber auf zwei Tage splitten, wenn es allzu heftig wird. 
Burgen werden sicher interessiert angeschaut, wenn sie zufällig im Weg liegen, aber eine Besichtigungs-Tour soll's nicht werden


----------



## rayc (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich dich anhand deines Bike richtig einordne darf es ruhig etwas heftiger sein?

Wenn du willst kann ich dir einen Track zusammenbasteln von DA bis etwa Starkenburg, die die obigen Vorschläge enthalten.
Für den Südteil müsste jemand anderes Vorschläge machen.
Um Weinheim und HD gibt es ja einige interssante Abfahrten.
Ich bin aber momentan voll in Plaungsstress für unser Sommerfest am 19.6.

Ich schicke dir mal eine Mail mit meiner Email-Adresse.

Ray


----------



## scylla (14. Juni 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> Wenn ich dich anhand deines Bike richtig einordne darf es ruhig etwas heftiger sein?
> 
> Wenn du willst kann ich dir einen Track zusammenbasteln von DA bis etwa Starkenburg, die die obigen Vorschläge enthalten.
> Für den Südteil müsste jemand anderes Vorschläge machen.
> ...



So ein Track wäre wirklich toll! 
Meine eigene Ortskenntnis an der Bergstraße hört leider südlich vom Frankenstein bzw. nördlich vom weißen Stein auf  
Wenn's schöne Landschaft und schöne Trails etwas abseits des "offiziellen" Burgenwegs gibt fände ich deinen Vorschlag von 





> DA-HD "an" (weiche Definition ) der Bergstrasse


 auch sehr schön 

4000hm an einem Tag... da hört wahrscheinlich irgendwann der Spaß auf. Wird dann wohl auf zwei Tage verteilt...


----------



## raccoon78 (14. Juni 2010)

rayc schrieb:


> .
> Statt B47 gehst du liebe rhoch zum Knodner Kopf (Ab Schanenbach kann man den Schliefenbachtrail (Sch 1 oder Sch V) nach Gronau abfahren.



Sowas in der Ecke meinte ich auch ( war nur saublöd ausgedrückt ) mit B47 meinte ich eigentlich nur das Überqueren selbiger in Lautern, du hast es allerdings bedeutend besser auf den Punkt gebracht


----------



## rayc (14. Juni 2010)

Nee, ich habe zu schnell drübergelesen.
Du schriebst:  ...via Blauen Balken oder weisses X zum Vogesenweg durchschlagen...

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2010)

@Rossi, Ironshit & Benji:
Hat mir riesen Spaß gemacht und gerne wieder. 
Wo bleiben die Bilder?
Alle gut heim gekommen?
Ich hab mir noch das Deutschlandspiel inkl. Zwangskorso gegeben.


----------



## Dddakk (15. Juni 2010)

@tobsn
Danke! Und wie viel HM und km zurück? Wart ihr auf dem Burgenweg incl. Tobsn-Specials?

@rayC
Einkehrmöglichkeiten hat es in HD genügend. Ich empfehle den Bikern von Norden kommend die Altstadt auszulassen, da ist arg viel los, aber wers mag, die Max-Bar mitten auf dem Martktplatz oder die Kulturbrauerei am östl. Ende des Tourist-Highways.
Lieber ab Dossenheim auf den Heiligenberg ganz hoch und dann STs runter nach HD-Handschuhsheim oder HD-Neuenheim. In Handschuhsheim das "Alt Hendesse": Schnuffiger Biergarten, Bikes in Sichtweite, gutes Essen. (ich wohn um die Ecke   )
Oder in Neuenheim der Marktplatz: 4 Kneipchen habe Tischen draußen, alle ganz O.K., Bikes direkt daneben. Ein Block weiter das Cafe&Rösterei Florian Steiner = Deutscher Röstmeister.

Und natürlich die Neckarwiese, dort kleines Kiosk, Q17, mit Häppchen. Und "Häppchen" auf der Wiese.  

Eiscafe Capri in Neuenheim ist auch O.K.

Reicht? 

Gute Fahrt!


----------



## scylla (15. Juni 2010)

@Tobsn
habt ihr einen GPS-Track aufgezeichnet? Wenn ja, könnte ich den haben? Bittebitte


----------



## IronShit (15. Juni 2010)

Ja, war wirklich ein großer Spaß und durchaus ausbaufähig...
Bin tief beeindruckt, was MTB mäßig so alles im Odenwald los ist!

Rossi und ich sind vom Frankfurter Hbf dann nach hause gerollt, Wegbier inklusive

Jetzt werde ich mich erstmal mit meinem Reiseradl befassen und bin im Herbst wieder zu jeder Schandtat bereit...

Danke nochmal an Tobsn für Bett, Dusche, Kaffee, Guiding und alles weitere!


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juni 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Rossi, Ironshit & Benji:
> Hat mir riesen Spaß gemacht und gerne wieder.
> Wo bleiben die Bilder?
> Alle gut heim gekommen?
> Ich hab mir noch das Deutschlandspiel inkl. Zwangskorso gegeben.


hallo board,

als initiator dieser wuchtigen tour, auf der ich gnadenlos abkackte, obwohl die tour massiv gekürzt und flacher gehalten wurde, habe ich mir das recht heraus genommen, aufgrund meiner mangelhaften leistung zwei tage meine wunden lecken und schmollen zu dürfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





vielen dank aber dich Tobsn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, der du wirklich von a-z den aufenthalt für IronShit und mich so angenehm wie möglich gestaltet hast und sogar auf unsinnige sonderwünsche ohne murren knurren eingegangen bist. 

vor allem aber auch einen großen dank an Tobsn & Benji, die mit rat und tat bei den überdurchschnittlich vielen pleiten, pech und pannen mit taten zur seite gestanden sind 

in dieser gruppe bin ich sowohl bergauf als auch auf die zeit/distanz so heftig an meine grenzen gekommen, dass ich zeitweise einfach abgestiegen bin und gefrustet mein bike an den wegesrand werfen wollte. und das nicht nur drei mal. btw - signaturen sind höchst subjektiv und werden oftmals überbewertet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis jetzt hatte ich noch gar keine lust, über die gps-daten zu schauen, bin aber die kombination vogesen- und burgenweg sicher nicht das letzte mal gefahren.

aber bevor ich diese tour wiederhole, fahre ich lieber nochmal den rennsteig im herbst 



der fette links, das bin ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, dann Iron, Tobsn und Benji





von links nach rechts: Iron, Benji





von links nach rechts: Iron, Benji, Tobsn























einer der defekte. die feder meines pedals ist nach nur 5 kilometern der ersten etappe gebrochen. erst in heppenheim im radladen rad-pro farnung gabs endlich ersatz. auf die letzte minute kurz vor 13:00 uhr


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2010)

Du machst Dich gerade schlechter als du warst.
Die erste Etappe sind wir genau so gefahren wie geplant und waren sogar schneller als gedacht. Obwohl der Boden mächtig extra Körner gekostet hat.
Am zweiten Tag war es allen recht nur Mannheim-Weinheim-Darmstadt zu fahren. Und auch da waren wir ordentlich schnell unterwegs. Vielleicht etwas zu schnell am Anfang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (15. Juni 2010)

Hatte Benji ne Lotusblüten Beschichtung auf seinen Beinen?







Verkauf das doch an einen Weight Weenie
Der Kabelbinder dürfte leichter als die gebrochene Feder sein.


----------



## x-rossi (15. Juni 2010)

das pedal ist leider schon auf seinem weg zum online-shop für die garantieabwicklung  der verlorene rechte handschuh wurde übrigens nicht im fundbüro des bahhofes abgegeben.

"grrrrr ..."





"was, alter?!"





"uff!"





burg heidelberg - oder schloss


----------



## rayc (15. Juni 2010)

Du darfst Schloss sagen 
Sonst werden die Japaner sauer wenn du dieses wichtige japanische Denkmal abwertest 


Ray


----------



## Dddakk (15. Juni 2010)

..entstand aber aus ner Burg, das Schloss.

Das Geläuf war echt tief von Weinheim nach HP, nach DA sicher noch schlimmer. Das kostete auch bei uns Körner. Und der Tobsn hatte sicher noch fiese Sausingletrailsuhlen für euch eingebaut.

Respekt!


----------



## Benji (15. Juni 2010)

rossi, kopf hoch, so schlecht wie du dich wieder machst wars doch garnicht. wir sind doch prima durchgekommen, ohne hochs und tiefs wäre doch jeder tour nur halb so schön.

ich fands echt klasse. samstag zwar etwas feucht und die abfahrt vom weißen stein hätte auch ohne holz sein können, aber sonst wars doch sehr schick. 

sonntag war gutes wetter und der weg war deutlich trockner. die verkürzung war auch mir recht in anbetracht meines sitzfleisches.

alles in allem ne runde sache.

b

alles


----------

